

Ask HN: How to keep motivation despite growing bureaucracy? - rawland

In recent months I&#x27;m confronted with news like “How Ideas Die in the, Contemporary Organization” [1] and especially “Booming University Administrations” [2](also based on an FAZ article [3]), am fighting against the ARD ZDF Beitragsservice, who try to force me in paying horrendous sums for products I do not want and do not consume (no TV, no radio, no internet @ home), and a large load of bureaucratic processes in teaching and organizing a conference in the halls of academe.<p>As an academic in my third year into my doctorate I&#x27;m losing motivation to pursue interesting things, as a gigantic load of bureaucracy consumes more and more of my energy…<p>How do you going despite more and more administrivialities? How do you stay motivated while feeling as if you are the protagonists in Kafka&#x27;s “The Trial”?<p>--<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.faz.net&#x2F;aktuell&#x2F;beruf-chance&#x2F;arbeitswelt&#x2F;how-ideas-die-in-the-contemporary-organization-alf-rehn-13353150.html<p>[2]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bjoern.brembs.net&#x2F;2015&#x2F;01&#x2F;booming-university-administrations&#x2F;<p>[3]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.faz.net&#x2F;aktuell&#x2F;feuilleton&#x2F;forschung-und-lehre&#x2F;verbesserung-der-arbeitsbedingungen-an-unis-13354907.html<p>[4]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;The_Trial
======
sitkack
You need more sleep.

